# Finally took my collection out of boxes



## Big Mike (Sep 18, 2018)

Forgive the potato quality, but I just wanted to share my camera collection because this is the first time I've had this much of it out of storage and on display.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice...a few neat looking toys there!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 18, 2018)

wow


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 18, 2018)

Very cool!!!!

I set up a glass case in my apartment.

Set Up A Camera Case in my Apartment


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2018)

That's a good start.


----------



## john.margetts (Sep 18, 2018)

Trouble is, you can no longer pretend you only have a couple or so.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 18, 2018)

Hmm, looks like you have room for lots more.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pity you can only use one at a time.................


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 18, 2018)

Very cool set of cameras and lenses.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2018)

I used to sneak mine in the house. I sold most of my stuff.


----------



## IanG (Sep 19, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Pity you can only use one at a time.................



Only one at a time ?

I go out with a 5x4 camera, a 6x17 panoramic, a 6x6 TLR, oh and a DSLR all in a small sports back-pack. That's what I took when I last visited Olympia in Greece.

Since the mid 1970's I've nearly always have 2 or 3 cameras with me, E4 then E6 in one, B&W in another, spare body B&W with different lens, or MF & 35mm B&W.

We need better images op 

Ian


----------



## star camera company (Jan 17, 2019)

What?  No Fotron???


----------



## cabledawg (Jan 22, 2019)

I had to build a spreadsheet to track my camera stuff.  And I dont even bother trying to sneak them in the house anymore.  I just hope the Mrs never finds out how much my stuff is worth.  She'd sell it all for a vacation.  Without me.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Mar 4, 2019)

Great collection, I am sure a lot of thought went into each purchase. I hope you use it from time to time.

One thing I discovered as film gave way to digital. Your heirs will be proud of you....or they will trash this old junk. 

I have received at least 15 old film cameras from aunts and uncles over the years because "You like to play with this film stuff" and my cousins would trash it. And though I enjoy the ease of digital, I still like the nuts and bolts feel of shooting film.


----------

